# قوة الإرادة



## REDEMPTION (9 يونيو 2010)

*+

قوة الارادة هي ان تكون تحت ضغوط لفعل أمر ما و لكنك لا  ترضخ له ، عندئذ ستشعر أنك إنتصرت .. إنتصرت على نفسك ، و تيقنت انك تستطيع  ان تفعل ما لا تريده رغباتك . *
*
*
*و حلاوة الانتصار ليست في ذاته ، فليست  الفرحة بالانتصار هي مجرد فرحة لكونك إنتصرت ، أو ربحت ، و لكن الفرحة  الحقيقية هي ما ستجنيه من هذا الانتصار ، و ما أثبته لنفسك حتى لا تقع فيما  بعد لوسوسة صادره من الخارج .. او من الداخل .. فربما تهمس لك نفسك ذات  يوم أنك لن تستطيع ، و أن ما تريد تحقيقه  يُعد ضرباً من الخيال .. أو  الجنون .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول لها بكل قوة و يقين .. كلا بل أستطيع ..  فأنا إستطعت أن أفعل كذا و كذا في الوقت الذي كنت فيه تحت ضغوط قاسية و كل  المؤشرات كانت تشير إلى أنني حتماً سأفعل  عكس ما فعلت ، و بالرغم أيضاً من  أن الكثيرين غيري وقعوا تحت ضغوط أقل .. و سقطوا .. و كان سقوطهم عظيماً .*
*
*
*و للانتصار فرحة إن كان إنتصار في الخير ،  لانه لو كان في الشر فحتماً لن يكون إنتصار ، و لكن .. على أي قياس وصفت  تغلب الارادة فى الخير على أنه إنتصار و في الشر على أنه إخفاق أو فشل ؟ ..  حسناً إليك شرح بسيط :*
*
*
*تحقيق الشر لا يحتاج إلى قوة إرادة ، لأن  الشر يتم بحسب الطبيعة ، أو لكي نكون أكثر دقة ، فعل الشر يكون بحسب ما آلت  إليه الطبيعة البشرية ، لذا أنت عندما تفعل الشر ، تفعله بطبيعتك التي  إنحدرت بعد سقوط أبوينا الاولين ، لذا أنت لا تحتاج إلى قوة إرادة و بالرغم  من أنك تفعل الشر بـ ( إرادتك ) إلا أنك تفعله بأقل مجهود .*
*
*
*كثيرين ظنوا انهم يمتلكون ( قوة الإرادة ) و  أنهم يستطيعون أن يحكموا السيطرة على رغباتهم ، و سلوكهم ، بل و على  عواطفهم التي اغلبنا يظن أنه لا يمكن التحكم فيها ! و لكن هؤلاء فشلوا و  سقطوا لانهم لم يختبروا إرادتهم و بالتبعية لم يكن لديهم الفرصة لتطويرها و  تنميتها .. و تقويتها .. و بالرغم من أن حياتهم مليئة بالسلبيات إلا أنهم  يخشوا من مجرد الاقتراب من محاولة تغييرها ، و ربما يكون السبب هو شعورهم  باللذة مع هذه السلبيات ، أو خوفهم من الاخفاق و بالتالي ضياع الثقة بالنفس  . و ربما يكون السبب هو فلسفتهم حول ما هو سلبي و ما هو إيجابي ، فيظنوا  ان ما نراه نحن سلبياً هو في واقع الامر إيجابي ، فالامر من وجهة نظرهم هو  نسبي حتى في الصواب و الخطأ !، و لكنهم يُخطئوا في ظنهم هذا لان القياس يجب  أن يرتكز على شىء ثابت في كلا الحالتين ! .. فإن كنت أرى أنا أن هذا الفعل  خاطىء .. و ان الصواب هو كذا .. و أنت ترى العكس .. أو على الاقل لا تتفق  معي في كون هذا الفعل  خاطىء أو سلبي ، فأنت بذلك لابد ان يكون لك قياس  ثابت إرتكزت عليه في وجهة نظرك هذه .. كما أنا أيضاً .. لذا من العدل أن  نقارن القياسين .. و ليس وجهتين النظر ! .. و هذا لا يمنع  مُطلقاً من أن هناك بعض الامور نراها نحن خاطئة و لكن في ذاتها هي ليست  كذلك .*
*
*
*و قوة الارادة ليس لها علاقة بنوع الشخصية ..  لا تندهش  .. دعنا نتفق أولاً أن الشخصية هي نتاج عوامل كثيرة منها  البيئة و الثقافة و المجتمع .. الخ ، قوة الارادة تنبع من إيماني التام بأن  ما أفعله هو خاطىء و يجب تغييره ، أو أن هذا الهدف الذي أسعى إليه هو هدف  نبيل لبنياني و لا يغضب الله ، في هذه الحالة تكون قوة الإرادة نابعة من  الايمان ، و الايمان لا تؤثر فيه أية عوامل خارجية .. لانه ثابت .. و اقصد  بالثبات هنا ليس إيمان الاشخاص ، و لكني أقصد الايمان في ذاته ، مادة  الايمان إن جاز التعبير ، أو ما أؤمن به ، هو في الواقع أمر ثابت بالرغم من  أننا نُخضعه لإختبارت و فحوص .. الخ ، إلا أن الايمان الحقيقي الصادر من  العلة الاولى هو الذي لا يتأثر بالاختبارت و الفحوص بل يؤثر فيها و يغير  مجراها لصالحه ، لذا هو ثابت ، فلا يمكن مثلاً  أن أؤمن بوجود الله و بعدها  أصير ملحداً فيختفى الله من الوجود !!  .. ففي كل الاحوال الله موجود ،  هذه حقيقة إيمانية عقلية منطقية. أما الشخصية فهي متغيرة ، و قوة الارادة  قد تؤثر على الشخصية و لا تتأثر بها ، فإن كان شخص يمتلك قوة الارادة و  لكنه لا يمتلك الحنكة في قيادة مجموعة او فريق عمل ..الخ فحتماً ستؤثر قوة  إرادته في إتخاذ قراراته و العمل بها تحت أية ظروف . حتى و إن كان غير مقنع  في قراراته ، فربما إصراره و قوة إرادته تفعل شيئاً مع الاخرين .*
*
*
*و قوة الارادة تنتج من قوة الايمان .. فلا  يمكن أن يكون إنسان ذو إيمان ضعيف ، صاحب إرادة قوية ! ، لانه بأي إيمان  سيستخدم إرادته ، فالايمان قوة ، و الايمان هنا بمعناه العام و الشامل ،  فأنا مؤمن بما أريد فعله ، مقتنع به تماماً ، لذا حتماً سأصل لمبتغاي . و  لا يمكن في ذات الوقت أن نفصل ما بين الايمان و العقيدة ، لان العقيدة  مبنية على الايمان و لا تنفصل عنه .*
*
*
*و للحديث بقية إن أراد الرب و عشنا*
*
*


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *و قوة الارادة تنتج من قوة الايمان .. فلا يمكن أن يكون إنسان ذو إيمان ضعيف ، صاحب إرادة قوية ! ، لانه بأي إيمان سيستخدم إرادته ، فالايمان قوة*


 


*شــــــــكرااا ً*

**** REDEMPTION ****

*كلمات معزية*
*ياربنا يسوع*
*قوى أيماننا*
*قوى ارادتنا*

*نجد *
*اباءنا القديسيين*
*و ايمانهم القوى بمسيحهم*
*قوى اراداتهم *
*ضد ملوك*
*ضد مغريات العالم*
*فنالوا الأكليل*
*المعد لهم*


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يونيو 2010)

*+

آمين
*


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 يونيو 2010)

> و قوة الارادة تنتج من قوة الايمان .. فلا يمكن أن يكون إنسان ذو إيمان ضعيف ، صاحب إرادة قوية ! ، لانه بأي إيمان سيستخدم إرادته ، فالايمان قوة ، و الايمان هنا بمعناه العام و الشامل ، فأنا مؤمن بما أريد فعله ، مقتنع به تماماً ، لذا حتماً سأصل لمبتغاي . و لا يمكن في ذات الوقت أن نفصل ما بين الايمان و العقيدة ، لان العقيدة مبنية على الايمان و لا تنفصل عنه .


   redemption 
          فعـــلا أستمد قوة ارادتــي من الايمان القــووووووووي الموجــود في قلبـــي
          لان الـرب موجـــود في قلبـــي وبقـــوة.

         شكراااااااااااا ليـــــك موضـــوع يشجـــع الكثيريـــن .


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يونيو 2010)

*



و قوة الارادة تنتج من قوة الايمان .. فلا يمكن أن يكون إنسان ذو إيمان ضعيف ، صاحب إرادة قوية ! ، لانه بأي إيمان سيستخدم إرادته ، فالايمان قوة ، و الايمان هنا بمعناه العام و الشامل ، فأنا مؤمن بما أريد فعله ، مقتنع به تماماً ، لذا حتماً سأصل لمبتغاي . و لا يمكن في ذات الوقت أن نفصل ما بين الايمان و العقيدة ، لان العقيدة مبنية على الايمان و لا تنفصل عنه .



أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلام جميل 
وموضوع جدا حلو وطيب

شكرا لك*​*
*


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2010)

لكن الفرحة الحقيقية هي ما ستجنيه من هذا الانتصار ، و ما أثبته لنفسك 

فربما تهمس لك نفسك ذات يوم أنك لن تستطيع ، و أن ما تريد تحقيقه يُعد ضرباً من الخيال .. أو الجنون .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول لها بكل قوة و يقين .. كلا بل أستطيع .. فأنا إستطعت أن أفعل كذا و كذا في الوقت الذي كنت فيه تحت ضغوط قاسية 

و قوة الارادة تنتج من قوة الايمان ..

ربنا يقوي ايماننا 

موضوع جديد ومميز 
شكرا لتعيك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

